# dalessandroi time again.



## Lars Pedersen (Oct 19, 2012)

Hi

It is Phrag. dalessandroi time again 







and the whole thing







Lars


----------



## Tom499 (Oct 19, 2012)

Absolutely stunning!!


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Oct 19, 2012)

Crazy beautiful!


----------



## tomkalina (Oct 19, 2012)

Beautiful arrangement on a well grown plant.


----------



## Erythrone (Oct 19, 2012)

Such a beautiful species!!!!!! 

I need one...


----------



## Lars Pedersen (Oct 19, 2012)

Thanks all 






and one last one for now


----------



## Dido (Oct 19, 2012)

a really great one


----------



## Shiva (Oct 19, 2012)

Lucky you to have one in flower. Congrats.


----------



## Hera (Oct 19, 2012)

Paph_LdyMacBeth said:


> Crazy beautiful!



Couldn't have said it better.


----------



## phrag guy (Oct 19, 2012)

that is amazing


----------



## eggshells (Oct 19, 2012)

That is beautiful.


----------



## The Orchid Boy (Oct 19, 2012)

Love the color!


----------



## NYEric (Oct 19, 2012)

Not loading photos for me.


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Oct 19, 2012)

Fantastic! From the looks of it, d'allesandrio must be much larger than besseae.


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 19, 2012)

Wow!:clap::drool::smitten:


----------



## JeanLux (Oct 20, 2012)

No words : :drool: :drool: :drool: !!!! Jean


----------



## abax (Oct 20, 2012)

WOW...just WOW!


----------



## paphioboy (Oct 20, 2012)

Wow!!


----------



## Clark (Oct 20, 2012)

Fancy.


----------



## SlipperKing (Oct 20, 2012)

Whata clone! Have you tried to propagate it? Selfings or outcrosses?


----------



## NYEric (Oct 20, 2012)

Wow! so nice; I must get a bs one! Oh yes, Yay besseae v. dalessandroi!


----------



## Gcroz (Oct 20, 2012)

Incredible!!!! Absolutely stunning!:clap:

Tell us how you grow it!


----------



## cnycharles (Oct 20, 2012)

very nice. what is it potted in?


----------



## Susie11 (Oct 20, 2012)

Wow speechless. That is ...... wow!


----------



## quaker (Oct 20, 2012)

A tremendously big wow!!

Ed


----------



## Cheyenne (Oct 20, 2012)

quaker said:


> A tremendously big wow!!
> 
> Ed



Ed, I bet now you can see why we thought your plant was phrag Nichole Tower.


----------



## Mathias (Oct 21, 2012)

Fabulous! :drool:


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Oct 21, 2012)

Thing I just peed myself, how :sob:


----------



## Rick (Oct 21, 2012)

That's AWESOME Lars:clap:

Is that two growths with single spikes or a big branched spike from a single growth?

What is the leaf span of this plant?


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Oct 21, 2012)

Just gorgeous! What a nice specimen!


----------



## e-spice (Oct 22, 2012)

Gorgeous!


----------



## fbrem (Oct 22, 2012)

fantastic


----------



## Lars Pedersen (Oct 27, 2012)

Hi all

Thanks a lot for your comments 


It is indeed a big plant. I will try to make a picture tomorrow with some kind of measuring thing.

It has only one spike. At the moment it has 7 flowers..... there is a possibility that it may have 8 flowers open at one time one of the next days :clap:


It grows in a medium called Greenmix. It is a mixture of water repellant and water retaining rock wool, and a little perlite.

Lars


----------



## wonderlen3000 (Oct 29, 2012)

My dalessandroi looks like yours too, but the color is much more yellow. I'm wondering if you grow the plant cooler will you get much more deeper orange color? I don't think real dalessandroi come in color in deep red like besseae...not that i know of..


----------



## Chuck (Oct 29, 2012)

Very nice flower. Well grown plant.

Chuck


----------

